
Ask HN: Is there a web-browser that allows me to control media playback? - PretzelFisch
I am looking for a simple webbrowser that doesn&#x27;t support or at least lets me control if video, audio are played and when.  Are there any projects working on this?
======
Nicksil
The Firefox Web browser[1] has controls[2] for this

[1]: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/new/)

[2]: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/block-
autoplay](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/block-autoplay)

